# New Labels



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2010)

These are the labels for two wines I bottled today. I used Avery software.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 11, 2010)

very purdy :-D


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2010)

What's in the second label?


----------



## Wade E (May 11, 2010)

I thought I was very clear that I didnt want anyone on my property taking pics! Tom, Im thinking that is the name of a W.E. kit.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> What's in the second label?



Vieux Chateau du Roi is a wine expert selection series original. it is French for "The old castle of the king". The picture is actually a church that my daughter took while she was over in France. She never even had a desire to take a sip until she went over there. Damn high school...LMAO. Well she was then quiet excited to see I was making a french wine. As you would know after 10 days over there she is now an expert (in her own mind).


----------



## cpfan (May 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> What's in the second label?


Tom:

Do you mean which castle is it or which wine is it?

Vieux Chateau du Roi is the CHWTA (association of most kit companies) name for Chateauneuf du Pape. Used by Winexpert, Spagnols, Vineco, Wine Kitz, and others.

Steve


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2010)

cpfan said:


> Tom:
> 
> Do you mean which castle is it or which wine is it?
> 
> ...


I am not up on the wine kit names. I knew you would jump in and put me on the right path with name of the kit 
Cheers !


----------



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2010)

*More Labels*

Bottled Pacific Quartet and Symphony today. They both tasted great already!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 12, 2010)

Dan are those all your kids on the label? Man you've been busy.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 12, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Dan are those all your kids on the label? Man you've been busy.



It's all in the yeasties and the right temp!!


----------

